# uvb INSIDE a 40 gallon breeder



## Steven. (Oct 25, 2012)

Hey guys, getting ready to go back to the beginning with my 40g. Now instead of cutting a hole in the top mesh and hanging the light right on top, Does anyone have any ideas on how i can get a reptisun tube inside the enclosure without it being dangerous?... I wanna keep the powersun on top of the mesh but i've read that the mesh filters out too much uvb. Can anyone help me with this please?... Thank you.


----------



## james.w (Oct 26, 2012)

Replace the screen top with a piece of plexi glass or 1/4 plywood. Cut a hole for the powersun, and screw the tube fixture to the inside of the wood/plexi. This will help with humidity as well.


----------



## Jeremyxb12 (Oct 26, 2012)

wait why would a mesh prevent some uvb from entering?


----------



## james.w (Oct 26, 2012)

Anything in between a uvb bulb and the animal blocks/filters some of the uvb.


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 26, 2012)

http://www.uvguide.co.uk/fluorescenttubemeshtests.htm

This is what I do for my tubes: 
I buy a kitchen fixture for fluorescent lights from Home Depot. Remove the light and plastic and replace it with a UVB tube. Then I cut two pieces of wire hanger and make hooks. The idea is to hang it over the side of the enclosure at the desired height.


----------



## Steven. (Oct 26, 2012)

laurarfl said:


> http://www.uvguide.co.uk/fluorescenttubemeshtests.htm
> 
> This is what I do for my tubes:
> I buy a kitchen fixture for fluorescent lights from Home Depot. Remove the light and plastic and replace it with a UVB tube. Then I cut two pieces of wire hanger and make hooks. The idea is to hang it over the side of the enclosure at the desired height.



Don't they jump at it?.. You mind posting any pics laura?...


----------



## laurarfl (Oct 27, 2012)

Sometimes they sit on top of it so I make sure the screen lid is clamped. It is one of my ameiva's favorite sleeping spots.


----------



## Skeetzy (Oct 27, 2012)

I'll post a picture of my 40 gallon breeder setup when I get a chance. It's for my beardie, but doesn't change the light concept. I set mine up very similar to Lauras. I used a zilla 18" light fixture, and two little "S" hooks that I had laying around from a 4' fluorescent fixture. It's worked great for me.


----------



## Steven. (Oct 31, 2012)

Any one got those pictures yet?... I thinking about hanging a reptisun inside the enclosure, but to me its too low, if he jumps, he defiently get it. If i do that then i can which out the powersun to a halogen bulb?,The power sun is almost 12 inches away from the slate he bask on, but it rest on top of the mesh. What if i replace the mesh with chicken wire?.. Or some type of mesh with bigger openings?...


----------



## Skeetzy (Oct 31, 2012)

Sorry bout that completely forgot! Kind of a mess, both my reptiles are hibernating so they've been neglected a bit hahah.

Mine sits almost completely up against the screen. I've had great luck with it so far.


----------



## Steven. (Oct 31, 2012)

Ahhh i see. But you have no substrate in your enclosure. You see i have almost 4 inches of substrate in the cage and 6+ inches under the slate plate to bring it closer to the powersun.. I like your idea though. If i didnt have any substrate, i'd set mine just like yours, with the powersun inside the enclosure...


----------



## james.w (Oct 31, 2012)

Did you see my suggestion ??


----------



## Skeetzy (Nov 1, 2012)

Well even with substrate you should be fine. Like I said mine sits almost completely up against the lid. There's no room for him to climb up above it. 

I haven't had any issues with him trying to climb the UVB light. The heat lamps on another note, he seems to enjoy trying to jump into the bulbs. I got the giant 10" dome lamp for his heat bulb that way the light is more recessed. Has worked good for me.

Also like James said, ANYTHING in between the UVB and the animal will filter more of the rays that you would like.

On another note, I think my tank may be a 50 gallon, basically a 40 breeder with higher walls. Scored it on Craigslist. Kid said it was a 55, so was expecting the 4 foot long tank. Got there and it was this one.


----------



## Steven. (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: RE: uvb INSIDE a 40 gallon breeder*



james.w said:


> Did you see my suggestion ??



Wow completely missed that.. Sorry James.. I was thinking of that as well. Kinda just build my own top for it.. Thanks you sir.. As always.

sent from my phone to your eyes


Also.. Since ill be putting a reptisun inside the enclosure... Do you think i can replace the powersun with a halogen bulb?.. Or will it get too hot?..

sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## james.w (Nov 1, 2012)

You could use a simple halogen flood light for the basking spot. Just experiment with different wattages till you get it right.


----------



## Steven. (Nov 1, 2012)

james.w said:


> You could use a simple halogen flood light for the basking spot. Just experiment with different wattages till you get it right.



The lowest one i can find james is a 45 watt?...


Par 20?..


----------



## james.w (Nov 1, 2012)

45 should work fine. You could raise or lower the basking spot to get proper temps.


----------



## Skeetzy (Nov 1, 2012)

I use a 75 watt flood light from the $1 store for my beardie basking spot. Gets to about 105. For my tegu I use a 100W flood light.


----------



## Steven. (Nov 1, 2012)

Cool. Thanks fellas.. Ill keep you posted

sent from my phone to your eyes


----------



## Steven. (Nov 8, 2012)

Alrite guys, so i used a plexi glass to cover the mesh and i cut a hole for the powersun. Its been working fine until this morning where he jumped into the light fixture. Its a deep dome fixture so he didnt get in contact with the bulb, but if he gets bigger, he'll get burned. Can i use some type of chicken wire or something to cover the bottom of the bulb?.http://www.diegar.com/cage/Cage-6-06/lightbox_finished.jpg... I found this on on another forum, something like this would be perfect.. Any ideas?..


----------



## Skeetzy (Nov 8, 2012)

Like said before, ANYTHING in between the UVB and animal will block it. But http://lightyourreptiles.com has the domes with bulb guards. My only issue with those, besides blocking the light, is it gives the animal something to hang onto. This can eventually burn them worse than just jumping at the bulb. 

I had the same issue with my beardie jumping at the light. I used the BIG 10" dome for the small flood lamp, and angled it so he had no way of jumping at it. Also moved the decor so he had nothing to jump off of.


----------

